# Adult cat & kittens need homes/foster or rescue in NC



## cskye83 (Jul 30, 2008)

I rescued a beautiful adult grey calico cat that was very pregnant from a woman that was starving her and about to take her to a high kill animal shelter. Even though I knew I could not keep her because I have 4 pets of my own, I could not let that happen to her, so I took her so I could provide her and her kittens a safe, loving indoor home until her kittens found homes of their own. Her kittens are 3 weeks old now so in about 4-5 weeks the cat (who I named Annie) will need a new home/foster home or rescue, and so will the 5 kittens. One of my cats beats her up often so when all the kittens are gone I would like someone to take her asap. I live in Jacksonville, NC but am willing to drive a reasonable distance to bring her to the person who takes her or meet them somewhere. If you can please help me out in any way (give her a home, foster her or tell me what rescue I could take her to), I would really appreciate it. Thanks so much!

- Candiss


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

I would take the mother in but I am full!

PLEASE if anybody can point her out to the right direction we will be very greatful!


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Check out this link No Kill Shelters I figured it would be easier for me to post it up here rather than emailing it to you.


----------

